# My Kitty Cat in Last Night's Snow



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's my Manx cat Loki in the back yard today.  The four inches of fresh snow didn't keep him on the porch, although he's pretty much an indoor cat and just goes out for an hour or two on days where he wants to.  He's way by the back fence near the storage shed, he looks through at the wild hares and other critters in the bushes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2015)

He's probably imagining that he's in some frozen prehistoric tundra, stalking razor-toothed beasts. 

Great pic!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 1, 2015)

They love snow - my cats (rip) used to like to dive around in it, and pee in it.


----------



## Cinnamon (Feb 1, 2015)

That's a beautiful snow!  Loki (great name for a great breed of cat, by the way) seems to be enjoying it.  Being an indoor cat, I'll bet he didn't want to stay out there too long, though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2015)

No Cinnamon, he came zooming back in less than 15 minutes from the time I let the dog and cat out together.  I thought he'd come back around the edges of the yard where the snow is not so deep, but he made his own little path right down the middle of the lawn, lol.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

Omigosh  Sea, we had one of those 12 foot sattelite dishes at our house up,north. Do you still use the old C Band receiver? I got so sick of the wind and heavy snow knocking it off line than I went to cable. We did use it for about five years. Don't see many around anymore. Pappy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2015)

We haven't used that for years Pappy, although in springtime the birdies like to nest there, lol.  We plan to disassemble it someday and recycle it.  It was a hassle for us to use also, and switched to cable quite a few years ago.


----------

